
Interview with Tom Wheeler – Obama FCC Chairman – On the Future of US Internet - germinalphrase
https://backchannel.com/obamas-fcc-head-is-worried-about-our-online-future-628b8f63efc5#.t7sxd4dnv
======
germinalphrase
I find the argument about municipal broadband the most compelling. I see no
competitive reason that municipalities should be prevented from building out
their own internet infrastructure if their constituents demand it.

